# MEK and PVC glue at Lowes



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Does anyone know if lowes carries the same PVC glue we use on our rafts? I went and looked and there are different kinds of grades of PVC glue. I knows its gotta be there just dont know grade or product name? Help.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Dont buy the glue, its meant for pvc pipe not rafts.


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

What Pine said. 
Glue for pvc rafts is not pvc-based because it has to dry flexible, and pvc pipe glue does not. PVC Raft glue is urethane based, and none of the hardware stores carry that, nor do they stock adhesive for rubber rafts. Clifton and Stabond are the common brands, though 3M and Bostik also make urethane glue.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

*The Boat People and E.F. Hutton*

Wanna know what The Boat People and E.F. Hutton have in common....when they speak..people listen! ha ha!

theBoatPeople....I've seen your work and it is pretty! So, that clears it up for me. Thanks for the info and I'll be by to buy some Clifton. Thanks for the response.

****


----------

